# Radeon 9200 Memory and core adjustments



## Reinchester (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi I'm new, big deal. Down to buisness, I recently "discovered" the rad-linker and ATITool and set the rad-linker for my Doom 3, BF1942, Half-Life etc. so I could play them to their fullest with my Radeon 9200. Everything would work great except it all lags just a tad. My question is, is their a way to set the memory and/or core with the ATITool higher without making my screen go all funky (ex. green lines, occasional dots, fuzziness)? I set everything to good amounts in the rad linker but being new to this whole thing I don't know exactly what the ATITool can do for me if it can't set the memory higher without screwing everything up. If this is a lost cause just say so. Thanks


----------



## ati.bob (Mar 3, 2005)

I can assume those funky objects on your screen are caused by too much overclocking and the overheating of the card itself.. try to reduce the overclock, or better, use ATITool's "Find Max" feature to detect the maximum possible overclock speed..


----------



## Reinchester (Mar 3, 2005)

I have tried that but: 1) It takes forever and 2) for whatever reason It just resets itself and doesn't continue searching for the max. Thanx for the reply though.


----------



## ADV4NCED (Mar 3, 2005)

It resets when it hits the max. 

Honestly, even if you were to OC your 9200, most 9200 cards dont OC very much so it wont make much a performance increase.

Save up and get a new card, that card is just too old for todays gaming.


----------



## kenling (Mar 3, 2005)

i have a 9200se that overclocks from 200/180 to 280/200. i run it on a daily basis at 252/200 which yields approx a 25% increase in performance. 

using the stock heat sink with a cheap 40mm fan attached. no complains here. hehe.


----------



## Reinchester (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies.

Advanced-I really would like to get a new Graphics card, preferably the 9600 Pro. The only problem is I am EXTREMELY strapped for cash and if I were to get a new graphics card I would also need a new computer as the motherboard I have is a Micro ATX and doesn't have AGP ports. Thanks anyway, now I know I have to watch for where it resets. 

By the way what are artifacts?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 3, 2005)

ADV4NCED said:
			
		

> Honestly, even if you were to OC your 9200, most 9200 cards dont OC very much so it wont make much a performance increase.
> 
> Save up and get a new card, that card is just too old for todays gaming.



Well, my old 9200SE went from 200/166 to 300/225 after adding a cheap fan to the heatsink (a la kenling  ), homemade aluminum ramsinks and another two small fans to keep the ramsinks cool. I wouldn't call a 50% OC potential a small gain, in fact it had way higher OC potential than anything I've ever OC'd (and trust me, I've OC'd a lot of cards, starting with my Canopus Pure3d Voodoo 1 card a long time ago...  )
But then again, the card is showing its age, and now that I gave it to my little bro, it can barely keep up with the latest games, and you're right about the card being too old for today's games, but, if your gaming budget is too low (like mine is   ) you can safely OC the little f*cker like there's no tomorrow


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 3, 2005)

Reinchester said:
			
		

> By the way what are artifacts?



Artifacts are small rendering errors or imperfections produced when you OC your video card too much, and either it overheats, or doesn't get enough power to render graphics (or a combination of both factors). 
Atitool has a 3d rendering engine that is very prone to produce artifacts, and it can detect even the smallest artifacts before your own eyes can detect them, so you know that when atitool has detected an artifact you're probably pushing your video card clocks a little bit too high.


----------



## ADV4NCED (Mar 4, 2005)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, my old 9200SE went from 200/166 to 300/225 after adding a cheap fan to the heatsink (a la kenling  ), homemade aluminum ramsinks and another two small fans to keep the ramsinks cool. I wouldn't call a 50% OC potential a small gain, in fact it had way higher OC potential than anything I've ever OC'd (and trust me, I've OC'd a lot of cards, starting with my Canopus Pure3d Voodoo 1 card a long time ago...  )



mmm, interesting, well when I had my 9200 256mb card, stock speeds were 250/200 and could only OC to 280/225 ~ So I guess a based my judgement of the OC ability on the R9200 on the 1 I had,.. my bad    

Anyhow, yeah, try to get yourself a better card dude, I still think that even when OCed, a Radeon 9200 just doesnt cut it for todays games.


----------



## kRaZeD (Mar 5, 2005)

i had a gigabyte 9200SE. it did 290mhz core and 270mhz ram from a stock of 200/200. not a bad overclocker with RAM sinks and a fan


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 13, 2005)

My 9200SE can go from 200/166 and reach 280/210 with no extra cooling, just a heatsink on the GPU.


----------



## kRaZeD (Mar 13, 2005)

dude... last post was ages ago... sif go and revive and old thread...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 15, 2005)

My 9200SE does 290 core with just a heatsink and 230 on the ram.

Though the best oc'ing card I have is my old geforce 4 mx, it does 290 (580 MHz) MHz on the ram with no ramsinks and 360 MHz core with a small fansink. Prob the fastes DX7 card on the planet.


----------

